# 1960's Polar Lights Batmobile Coming in March



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Yay!

I thought this was never going to be reissued again. :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Roland said:


> Yay!
> 
> I thought this was never going to be reissued again. :thumbsup:


I'm more excited for the AURORA Batmobile reissue. The Polar Lights one was good, but just not as cool as the 60's TV version. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm getting confused- wasn't Round 2 re-releasing the 1960's Adam West Batmobile? How many companies have a Batmobile in the works?

.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Round 2 is releasing the Aurora model. I have been wanting this since I messed up my original, from playing with it too much, as a kid.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

geoffdude said:


> I'm more excited for the AURORA Batmobile reissue. The Polar Lights one was good, but just not as cool as the 60's TV version. :thumbsup:


That's what I am talking about. Polar Lights is reissuing the Aurora Batmobile.

Here's a link to Cult TV Man's order page...

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Aurora...-Polar-Lights-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_794.html


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The only other Batman model from Round 2/Polar Light, is the Batboat. I missed it the first time, got to get it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I got the Hot Wheels Diecast one (couldn't afford the 'Elite' version). When this model kit is released I plan to open up the hood and scratchbuild an Engine- it may not match the Elite's but since it was never seen on screen anyway I can have some fun...

.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Round 2/Polar Lights is re-issuing the Aurora Batmobile, which is 1/32 scale, but they are also issuing a SNAP version and a GLUE version of the 1966 TV Batmobile in 1/25 scale.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Roland said:


> That's what I am talking about. Polar Lights is reissuing the Aurora Batmobile.
> 
> Here's a link to Cult TV Man's order page...
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Aurora...-Polar-Lights-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_794.html


I figured that was what you were probably talking about, that's why I added the "wink".

Polar Lights did their own comic-style '60s Batmobile though, and re-released it as well.. it's a turned-up wacky world with the '60s style Batmobiles.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> The only other Batman model from Round 2/Polar Light, is the Batboat. I missed it the first time, got to get it.


There was the Bat-Plane too.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I'm getting confused- wasn't Round 2 re-releasing the 1960's Adam West Batmobile? How many companies have a Batmobile in the works?
> 
> .


Polar Lights is repopping the AURORA Adam West, TV Show, Futura version of the Batmobile. Round 2 owns Polar Lights, which means same company basically.

Polar Lights also did a different version of the '60s Batmobile.. one that appeared in comics only, but not on TV. That was also re-released not too long ago.

Polar Lights is also doing new models/kits of the 60's style Batmobile sizes (TV version) from their own development, and not a repop, or connected to the AURORA model.

Hot Wheels has it's own die-cast replicas of the 60's Batmobile out. All sizes, quality and price levels (too many to list).


Whew..

g.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And my MIB Corgi '66 Batmobile has gone _waaay_ down in value ....


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zorro said:


> And my MIB Corgi '66 Batmobile has gone _waaay_ down in value ....


Not to a true collector. They do not care how many re-releases or later editions- they want the MIB original.
I was always jealous of a friend growing up- he had the Corgi Batmobile with the Batboat on a trailer combo...

.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

geoffdude said:


> There was the Bat-Plane too.


Twas a fun build!








I'm looking forward to the new '66 Batmobiles coming out! Still wouldn't mind getting one of those Batboats, too.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Dig those PL Bat vehicles. I'll be trying to build them all.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I got the Hot Wheels Diecast one (couldn't afford the 'Elite' version). When this model kit is released I plan to open up the hood and scratchbuild an Engine- it may not match the Elite's but since it was never seen on screen anyway I can have some fun...
> 
> .


Hey richard keep an eye out on ebay i snagged an elite version for $66.00 I have the regular version as well, would love to get the super elite version but no way am i going to pay $200.00 plus i am happy with the elite version .


Robert.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know about WHEN in March the Aurora Batmobile will be released? I figure there's going to be a run on gloss black paint.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the very first time the Batmobile was used it was a rush production job- they had to build and paint it in almost no time. The black paint used reacted to the primer coat not being completely cured and wrinkled into a fuzzy matte surface. When this was pointed out George Barris just smiled and told them it was special 'Bat-Fuzz' paint...

.


----------

